# Save web page as PDF on iPad



## Omnimill (Mar 25, 2012)

I often save web pages on my Mac by going, file, print, save as PDF. There are several paid Apps that enable you to do this on an iPad but which ones best? I tried a free one but the images were'nt saved :-\


----------



## lazylathe (Mar 25, 2012)

I use goodreader.

Excellent for what I want it for!
Transfer files from computer to iPad over wifi.
Ability to highlight text
Has a web based search to download

Many features I have not yet found!

Andrew


----------



## Don1966 (Mar 25, 2012)

You can save any file to PDF on the IPAD as lone as you have AirPrint. If you have a windows pc get fingerprint it is $10 and you can print to any printer including PDF converters which you select as the printer. With fingerprint you will see every application that prints show up on the IPAD. 

Regards Don


----------



## Omnimill (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks guys, I'll have a look. 

Vic.

Update, I've started using this, which was free when I installed it:

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/web-to-pdf-for-ipad/id439658054?mt=8

Seems to work well enough so far!


----------



## arronlee (Jan 23, 2014)

I have only tried to save PDFs on the PC with the help of some PDF managers, but never tried to save web pages to PDF on ipad. I don't think there are free tools can help with it. ButIhope you success. Good luck.



Best regards,
Arron


----------



## myrickman (Jan 23, 2014)

You can always save the individual pages by clicking the home and power buttons at the same time. This takes a screen shot and saves them to the photo library.


----------



## Swifty (Jan 23, 2014)

I never knew that, had to try it straight away, it certainly works.

Paul.


----------



## arronlee (Apr 22, 2014)

OK, I got it. Thanks for sharing the methods to save PDF files. I will check it and select a convenient one to help me.



Best regards,
Arron


----------

